# Mayones pricing



## Casper777 (Aug 12, 2014)

Hello!!

Just wondering abour Mayones Regius pricing... I saw the 2014 price list with all the options / models etc...

Just wondering, is it list or street price for Mayones? or do the typical 30% rebate apply, like for exemple Suhr guitars?...

Do any of you know?

Thanks for the help...


----------



## Cloudy (Aug 12, 2014)

Pretty sure the prices you see are what you pay (If you're looking through dealers like axe palace).

I know they seriously increased their prices this year to an almost unreasonable amount. At least in the US/Canada.


----------



## darkchoco (Aug 12, 2014)

Mayones are very cheap in Japan, the guitar market of the world is very weird...


----------



## Toxin (Aug 12, 2014)

darkchoco said:


> Mayones are very cheap in Japan, the guitar market of the world is very weird...



Not sure what you're comparing to. Just checked the prices at Digimart and i would not call that cheap.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Aug 12, 2014)

They gave their guitars a $700 to $800 increase this year... I was about to order a new one and then I saw that and was crushed. They're fantastic guitars, truly, but a 25% price increase is just over the line, in my opinion.


----------



## the.godfather (Aug 12, 2014)

Adam Of Angels said:


> They gave their guitars a $700 to $800 increase this year... I was about to order a new one and then I saw that and was crushed. They're fantastic guitars, truly, but a 25% price increase is just over the line, in my opinion.



Yeah, the prices have gone up in the last year quite a bit it seems, even in the EU. I ordered my original Setius 7 about 18 months ago and it was very reasonable. I remember the prices back then all being pretty reasonable considering what you were getting. But all models have gone up a lot recently, so especially for you US guys, it makes it very difficult. The Regius models are becoming silly money especially. It will be interesting to see how the Duvell stacks-up when it comes to price.


----------



## Casper777 (Aug 12, 2014)

Price seems in line with a "low cost" PRS Private Stock now... 

I really would like to try and play one to gauge if it's really worth double the price of a Custom Suhr!!!!! 

Still tempted to sell some gear to order mine... We, guitarists are just like kids in a toy store!! 

Well they're not alone... When I think I bought my Ibanez J-Custom 8470 some years ago direct from Japan for approx 2'500$ and that they sell now for 4'000 in the US!!!!?!? WTF??!


----------



## pylyo (Aug 12, 2014)

Yup, when I was ordering my guitars from them, back in March, I was told that the prices will go up in April... lucky me, huh.


----------



## narad (Aug 12, 2014)

Casper777 said:


> Well they're not alone... When I think I bought my Ibanez J-Custom 8470 some years ago direct from Japan for approx 2'500$ and that they sell now for 4'000 in the US!!!!?!? WTF??!



Actually they don't sell, and it's been very problematic. GC cleaned house selling them for less than $2k just a few weeks ago.

Really guys, gotta get the difference between list price and street price down. I can state for fact, after looking in person for all of July, that Mayones prices in Japan are not any lower than what people tend to pay in the US. You can't look at the distributor's ebay listings and start extrapolating - that's exactly what they hope to accomplish: start planting the seed in everyone's mind that guitar X just sold for $6k, when it actually sold for $3.8k to the guy that bothered to message them outside of ebay.


----------



## Masoo2 (Aug 12, 2014)

If you are looking for a Mayo, get one from guitarguitar or musicstore.de. They are MUCH cheaper there than any other dealer I have saw (Their Regius 7 VF is only around $3000 USD or so)


----------



## leonardo7 (Aug 12, 2014)

Its the custom shop options that make em expensive. The standard spec w maple neck, gloss finish, swamp ash body, no special knob placements, no inlays, no luminlay side dots, standard color options, JB/Jazz pickups arent overkill in price. The custom options are what make em go up dramatically. Even a heavily spec'd Carvin is about 2K more expensive than a stock one. And to begin with, a stock spec'd Regius is more fancy than a stock spec'd Carvin with its multi laminate neck, intricate binding on entire guitar, top quality German made ABM bridge, Aftermarket pickups etc


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Aug 12, 2014)

^ Yes, but, a Regius with basic specs starts at $3750 now.


----------



## bouVIP (Aug 12, 2014)

You could have gotten a custom Mayones with a couple of upgrades for the same price as the current base price a few months ago.


----------



## darkchoco (Aug 12, 2014)

Toxin said:


> Not sure what you're comparing to. Just checked the prices at Digimart and i would not call that cheap.



30&#19975;&#20870;&#12398;&#26032;&#21697;regius7&#12399;&#30456;&#24403;&#23433;&#12356;&#12392;&#24605;&#12356;&#12414;&#12377;......


----------



## leonardo7 (Aug 13, 2014)

Adam Of Angels said:


> ^ Yes, but, a Regius with basic specs starts at $3750 now.



US retail price list: 
http://mayonesusa.com/Mayones-RETAIL-Price-List-2014.pdf

What is the average percentage off retail that one can expect?


----------



## Andless (Aug 13, 2014)

darkchoco said:


> 30&#19975;&#20870;&#12398;&#26032;&#21697;regius7&#12399;&#30456;&#24403;&#23433;&#12356;&#12392;&#24605;&#12356;&#12414;&#12377;......



&#12371;&#12435;&#12394;&#12371;&#12392;&#26360;&#12356;&#12383;&#12387;&#12390;&#12289;&#35504;&#12418;&#12431;&#12363;&#12425;&#12408;&#12435;&#12391;&#12290;


----------



## constepatdyak (Aug 14, 2014)

leonardo7 said:


> US retail price list:
> http://mayonesusa.com/Mayones-RETAIL-Price-List-2014.pdf
> 
> What is the average percentage off retail that one can expect?



10-20%


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Aug 14, 2014)

On a serious note...it impresses me how much Mayones are expansive considering other high tier luthiery guitars from Poland like Ran, Vik and Skervesen.

Mayones are distributed in Italy.
I found this to be quite a bit out of market.

MAYONES REGIUS KLR 8 BARITONE

Even if you take into account the price of a Kahler 8 it's a lot.
Except the 11 ply neck, you can have a Ran of the same quality for max &#8364; 2000.
I went ALL OUT on a Skervesen build simulation and it was around 3200, but we talk about fanned fretboards, and everything pricey you can come up with.
And I don't even want to mention Carvin stuff, since for European is a bit out of hand.

I don't think this price hike will help Mayones' business since the market is very aggressive.


----------



## pylyo (Aug 14, 2014)

Of all these brands in your post, Mayo is better at pretty much everything and their playability is just right up there with Parkers, quality of Suhr etc... I had them all. Although, just only a few years ago, they haven't been that good but hands down, they have really stepped it up and now no doubt they are one of the best out there IMO. At least in terms of more modern guitars. For more traditional stuff I would look elsewhere. If they would just somehow make Regius a lil' bit comfy by making some picking hand relief...
I've been on and off with Regius for years and even kinda dissed it and actually preferred Setius but they almost brought it nearly to perfection to me. Just needs a bloody hand relief... (hope you're reading this Mayo).
Also, Setius are superb, hand made guitars and not sure why there is no more love for them, since they are really cheap 2nd hand. 

Oh, and Vik is not Polish..


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Aug 14, 2014)

Exorbitantly priced is how I see these guitars now, paying for quality and "attention to detail" only goes so far. Cool that they're expanding the brand to a mid range line, but their main high end instruments are so expensive now.


----------



## pylyo (Aug 14, 2014)

Well I share the same opinion for EBMM, here in EU...although I really like them, minus the way too slim neck for my liking.
3700&#8364; for a new BFR, c'mon man.


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Aug 14, 2014)

pylyo said:


> Of all these brands in your post, Mayo is better at pretty much everything and their playability is just right up there with Parkers, quality of Suhr etc... I had them all. Although, just only a few years ago, they haven't been that good but hands down, they have really stepped it up and now no doubt they are one of the best out there IMO. At least in terms of more modern guitars. For more traditional stuff I would look elsewhere. If they would just somehow make Regius a lil' bit comfy by making some picking hand relief...
> I've been on and off with Regius for years and even kinda dissed it and actually preferred Setius but they almost brought it nearly to perfection to me. Just needs a bloody hand relief... (hope you're reading this Mayo).
> Also, Setius are superb, hand made guitars and not sure why there is no more love for them, since they are really cheap 2nd hand.
> 
> Oh, and Vik is not Polish..



Imho the concept is always "bang for buck".
That's why I don't purchase Gibson or Fender, I think they're good instruments but cost way more than they should.
Mayones is not at Gibson or Fender status (2 brands that like it or not made the history of electric guitar) to give their name brand a price.

And, you're right, I check Vik and is Belarus, my bad.


----------



## pylyo (Aug 14, 2014)

Well, you can get a new, hand made standard Regius for less than 2400, 2nd hand newish even for less and they are superb, really one of the best in every aspect. And if that's not a good bang for the buck, not sure what it is. 

Setius models are real gems 2nd hand.

I'm not diehard fan, just sayin' because I'm living it the same principle...


----------



## mdeeRocks (Aug 14, 2014)

They just become borderline overpriced imo. I've been thinking about one, but not anymore. They are still great guitars, not doubts about it.


----------



## pylyo (Aug 14, 2014)

Hehe, what would you say on Blackmachine B6 and its price tag than? 

Which are actually Feline much more than BM.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Aug 15, 2014)

pylyo said:


> Hehe, what would you say on Blackmachine B6 and its price tag than?
> 
> Which are actually Feline much more than BM.



^ Controversial, but the pricing on those is pretty high for what you're getting as well IMO. 

People give Washburn/.strandberg* shit for not having insanely figured tops on a guitar that is just over 3k, and yet Feline made B6's are starting at what now? Over 4? 

Not bashing Jonathan/Feline/Doug/BM, but considering what the price was before on those guitars, the price has gone up quite a bit with I believe only the bridge type changing over time?


----------



## Andromalia (Aug 15, 2014)

That's sadly nothing exclusive to Mayones. Lots of european luthiers are raising their prices now. By a lot.


----------



## mnemonic (Aug 15, 2014)

Prices on guitarguitar for the UK seem to be the same as last year, though if its a recent increase, it may be old stock.


----------



## Fear (Aug 16, 2014)

Being in the U.S. I would rather own a KxK or tricked out Carvin 7/8 string than buy a Mayones. If you're going to pay over 3 grand for a guitar you might as well get a unique one off guitar from a reputable luthier. I get the draw of Mayones and would love to own one, but they are overpriced for what they are.


----------



## Chokey Chicken (Aug 16, 2014)

Fear said:


> If you're going to pay over 3 grand for a guitar you might as well get a unique one off guitar from a reputable luthier.



You do realize that Carvin is essentially no different than Mayones in that respect right? They're both semi-custom guitars. There's a bit more of a headache with Mayones since we're in the states and that drives shipping/taxes/whatever up. Mayones, unless I'm mistaken, gives more choices too. Whether or not it's worth the extra dough is up to the individual, but they both offer "unique one off guitars as reputable luthiers."


----------



## sunung1188 (Sep 17, 2014)

Seriously gutted to see the prices bumped up... what a shame


----------

